# leds-encedidos al audio



## dj_ko (May 18, 2007)

necesito construir

un circuito de 16 leds de multiples colores

pero no se mucho de circuitos necesito q me lo expliquen calramente y bien detallado incluso donde puedo encontrar lo q necesito comprar

necesito ese circuito y q vaya conectado a una buena potencia para q los led iluminen fuerte

optra consulta necesito saber q led son los q puedo consegui para iluminacion de fiestas para bola giradora


gracias


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2007)

> optra consulta necesito saber q led son los q puedo consegui para iluminacion de fiestas para bola giradora



Las bolas de espejo no se iluminan con led por lo general sino con una lámpara de discoteca asi le llamamos acá son unas lámparas de bastante potencia y tienen una forma cónica.

Saludos


----------



## JV (May 19, 2007)

> un circuito de 16 leds de multiples colores



y que tipo de circuito?? solamente debe prender los LED??



> necesito ese circuito y q vaya conectado a una buena potencia para q los led iluminen fuerte



por mas que le des mucha potencia si le quieres sacar mas de lo que pueden dar, los quemas, para eso estan los LED de alto brillo.

Saludos..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 19, 2007)

Hola, con leds no vas a conseguir nada de luz, yo le pondría unos tachos "PAR 36" con pantallas de diferentes colores y con dimer's vas regulando la potencia de cada color haciendo mezclas de colores. Una vez lo hice y quedó muy bien


----------

